# Orchestral Tools - A New Home for Organic Samples - Special Offers!



## OrchestralTools (Apr 16, 2019)

*Organic Samples *is renowned for their colorful instruments. An inspiring resource of fluid legato solo voices, samples influenced by ethnic music and smart lightweight instruments. *Orchestral Tools* is delighted to report that Organic Samples is now available exclusively at Orchestral Tools. Organic Samples is a series of creative instruments, that will be continued with many upcoming additions.



*






We offer a special deal for Ethnic Inspiration and Solo Opera!
Get all information on http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/organic_samples.html (www.orchestraltools.com)

*


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2019)

well, that was fast! well done Maxime! and congrats OT. very exciting futures


----------



## Kurosawa (Apr 16, 2019)

These are wonderful news!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

Impressive first libs and cool OT collaboration ! Have Majestic Horn and Bosendorfer. 
Ethnic Expression is next. Looking forward to new developments.


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

Amazing news, congrats to @Maxime Luft and @OrchestralTools . Hopefully we will see some new libraries being released soon.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 16, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Impressive first libs and cool OT collaboration ! Have Majestic Horn and Bosendorfer.
> Ethnic Expression is next. Looking forward to new developments.


Both of the vocal libraries are great (especially at these prices), but Ethnic Inspiration is especially good.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 16, 2019)

Exciting news guys, and a very promising future ahead for the development of virtual instruments.
This will for sure be an interesting combination, especially knowing that both obviously share the same passion for inspirational sounds, Maxime with his Organic Voices series and Majestic Horn on one side and Orchestral Tools with their Metropolis series on the other. 

Looking forward to what you come up next guys.


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 16, 2019)

Glad the horn is available again!


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 16, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> Glad the horn is available again!


Me too, although I have it since its release I know lots of VI-Controllers here wanted to get this gem as well.


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

midi-et-quart said:


> Me too, although I have it since its release I know lots of VI-Controllers here wanted to get this gem as well.


I wonder if their servers will be able to handle it well. The library isn't that light either, with 4 different mic positions and an extensive legato and sustain samples folder...


----------



## Mystic (Apr 16, 2019)

I can't seem to add it to cart. :(


----------



## TomaeusD (Apr 16, 2019)

Wow - congratulations Maxime! I was wondering how long it would take for a company like OT to notice your talents and hard work. Hopefully this allows you to become more successful and develop even more great instruments and libraries.


----------



## midiman (Apr 16, 2019)

One of the happiest stories in the sampling world in quite some time. Hats off to OT for noticing and helping new talent like Maxime. I feel something really special will come out of this collaboration.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 16, 2019)

I have bought Majestic Horn at its release. Am I now an @OrchestralTools customer? Where do i found my downloads in case? Do I will have discount vouchers, coupons?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 16, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I have bought Majestic Horn at its release. Am I now an @OrchestralTools customer? Where do i found my downloads in case? Do I will have discount vouchers, coupons?


Come on, vouchers & coupons ? On a 2€ product ?


----------



## JEPA (Apr 16, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> Come on, vouchers & coupons ? On a 2€ product ?


what is the difference, if you are a customer = you are a customer. I own already Majestic Horn, i am talking about other products.

Look to the policy of iZotope with Exponential Audio customers...


----------



## Bear Market (Apr 16, 2019)

JEPA said:


> what is the difference, if you are a customer = you are a customer.



I purchased one of your songs on Itunes. Now could you sell me the rest of your catalogue at sizeable discount please? I am your customer after all...


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 16, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I have bought Majestic Horn at its release. Am I now an @OrchestralTools customer? Where do i found my downloads in case? Do I will have discount vouchers, coupons?


you are all about discounts my friend


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Apr 16, 2019)

Bear Market said:


> I purchased one of your songs on Itunes. Now could you sell me the rest of your catalogue at sizeable discount please? I am your customer after all...



A more fitting analogy would be if you bought song on itunes, but then the maker removed it and said if you wanted to listen to it again, you'd have to buy it again on another service.



whitewasteland said:


> Come on, vouchers & coupons ? On a 2€ product ?



It might be 2 euros, but honestly, I agree that a developer shouldn't make a customer re-purchase a product that they've already bought. In fact, with such a rudimentary low amount I do think it speaks more volumes about the mindset and attitude a company has towards customers - with little money to be made, it's more about how much goodwill a company has towards its customers, and how much it thinks it can get away with exploits.


----------



## Bear Market (Apr 16, 2019)

AoiichiNiiSan said:


> A more fitting analogy would be if you bought song on itunes, but then the maker removed it and said if you wanted to listen to it again, you'd have to buy it again on another service.



Who's forcing anyone to re-purchase Majestic Horn? I just played my Majestic Horn (which I purchased from Organic Samples) and it sounds great. A steal at EUR 2 if I ever saw one. 

The point of my previous post was that it is a bit of a stretch to expect to receive discounts on OT products just because you happen to previously have purchased a EUR 2 product from a developer whose products OT now market and sell on their website.


----------



## Pixelee (Apr 16, 2019)

Does the opera only have sustain/Legato, tension build? Is there any shorts?


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 16, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I have bought Majestic Horn at its release. Am I now an @OrchestralTools customer? Where do i found my downloads in case? Do I will have discount vouchers, coupons?



I also bought Majestic Horns when it was released.
But the only thing I'm concerned about is, where do I get future updates/support from?

Would Orchestral Tools provide me with updates/support even though I bought it from Organic Samples?
Do I need to e-mail Orchestral tools the receipt?

It would be nice if there was a FAQ on their (OTs) page for people who purchased their samples in the past directly from Organic Samples (unless I missed something).

EDIT: btw, congrats to both Orchestral Tools and Organic Samples


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 16, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> I also bought Majestic Horns when it was released.
> But the only thing I'm concerned about is, where do I get future updates/support from?
> 
> Would Orchestral Tools provide me with updates/support even though I bought it from Organic Samples?
> ...


These are questions I also have. May have to contact OT directly and request that they provide an FAQ.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 16, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> Does the opera only have sustain/Legato, tension build? Is there any shorts?


No dedicated shorts. I've tried to tweak it but haven't had any luck getting shorts that I like. Faster runs can work reasonably well though still legato.

Edit - just to clarify something. I have the organic samples VI. I’m presuming that currently the new OT released version is the same but it may be updated in the future to include other articulations or features.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 17, 2019)

this:



Raphioli said:


> I also bought Majestic Horns when it was released.
> But the only thing I'm concerned about is, where do I get future updates/support from?
> 
> Would Orchestral Tools provide me with updates/support even though I bought it from Organic Samples?
> ...



and this, obviously:



babylonwaves said:


> you are all about discounts my friend


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> what is the difference, if you are a customer = you are a customer. I own already Majestic Horn, i am talking about other products.
> 
> Look to the policy of iZotope with Exponential Audio customers...



Funny, i am an actual Orchestral Tools costumer, bought Time Macro, and i never got a voucher. They only seem to give them when buying specific products.

Do i feel like i am entitled to one? No. And neither should you.

(I also own all Organic Samples libraries)


----------



## LittleCoral (Apr 17, 2019)

Will it be released on OT Player or stay only on Kontakt full version?


----------



## JEPA (Apr 17, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> And neither should you



that part is not your business.. 

What i am trying to say is how things are done. I am an iZotope customer, and the way they treat their customers I find to be a good one. For example Exponential Audio customers were included in the new integration with iZotope flawesly and very friendly.

I could re-buy the Majestic Horn 10x again... but that is not the point. If you catch what I am trying to say. I feel not entitled to any voucher or coupon, but companies do offer these e.g. iZotope, Waves, N.I., VSL, Plugin Alliance, from which I am a customer.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> that part is not your business..
> 
> What i am trying to say is how things are done. I am an iZotope customer, and the way they treat their customers I find to be a good one. For example Exponential Audio customers were included in the new integration with iZotope flawesly and very friendly.
> 
> I could re-buy the Majestic Horn 10x again... but that is not the point. If you catch what I am trying to say. I feel not entitled to any voucher or coupon, but companies do offer these e.g. iZotope, Waves, N.I., VSL, Plugin Alliance, from which I am a customer.



I might have misunderstood you, so you just want a coupon to transfer what you already own to the new site? Because Orchestral Tools doesn't really have a download page or costumer page, you get an E-Mail with a serial for Native Access and Continua that's it, so even if that is what you mean, i really don't see the point.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone what the other instruments being used in this track are?


----------



## JEPA (Apr 17, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> i really don't see the point.



thank you for the opinions' exchange in the first place. If i could express better what i mean (english isn't my native language)... I don't feel entitled to any coupons, but as a practice of other companies if you are a customer you COULD apply to coupons or vouchers if your buy amount is valid to it. Now Exponential Audio customers are iZotope customers, automatically, because the company (exponentialaudio.com) doesn't exist any more. As a customer of this company you can have discounts depending on your buy (or an upgrade/crossgrade path). I don't expect to have a coupon of my buy of €1,00 of Organic Samples, but as a customer of now non existing company Organic Samples i expect to have received an email from OT or from OS to integrate me in the OT universe. It could be that OT doesn't have this practice, I don't know. I was asking for this, so like:



Raphioli said:


> I also bought Majestic Horns when it was released.
> But the only thing I'm concerned about is, where do I get future updates/support from?
> 
> Would Orchestral Tools provide me with updates/support even though I bought it from Organic Samples?
> ...


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 17, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Would Orchestral Tools provide me with updates/support even though I bought it from Organic Samples?
> Do I need to e-mail Orchestral tools the receipt?



As with every Orchestral Tools product, you're always welcome to connect with our support if you need any help.



JEPA said:


> as a customer of now non existing company Organic Samples i expect to have received an email from OT or from OS to integrate me in the OT universe.



With the start of our new eco system (including the new store) you'll be able to create your Orchestral Tools account which holds the license of your Organic Samples products.
That enables you to download or update the corresponding Collection whenever you want.

In the meantime, if you lost your downloaded files, please send us a support email.

-Hendrik


----------



## JEPA (Apr 17, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> As with every Orchestral Tools product, you're always welcome to connect with our support if you need any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a really good thing! Thank you Hendrik!


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 17, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> As with every Orchestral Tools product, you're always welcome to connect with our support if you need any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats great news! Thanks Hendrik.
I'll be looking forward to your new store.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 17, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> you'll be able to create your Orchestral Tools account which holds the license of your Organic Samples products.


this isn't available yet, is it?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> this isn't available yet, is it?



This functionality will go live with our new shop, due later this year.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> that part is not your business..
> 
> What i am trying to say is how things are done. I am an iZotope customer, and the way they treat their customers I find to be a good one. For example Exponential Audio customers were included in the new integration with iZotope flawesly and very friendly.
> 
> I could re-buy the Majestic Horn 10x again... but that is not the point. If you catch what I am trying to say. I feel not entitled to any voucher or coupon, but companies do offer these e.g. iZotope, Waves, N.I., VSL, Plugin Alliance, from which I am a customer.


OT doesn't have a user area. So the only way to redownload anything is to keep the download codes. And you don't know how long that will work. I have multiple backups of my OT stuff for this reason. Embertone is another that doesn't have the ability to see what you own from them or redownload items. These things always make me think twice about buying from them. I have to make sure I back up everything I get. 

I'm a hobbyist, so I am all about the sales. No hurry to buy anything. And I have way more than I will ever use of everything at this point. 

And for 2 euros? I grabbed Majestic Horns. It sounds great. I may pick up the piano staccato one too. Though I really don't need that one.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 17, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> This functionality will go live with our new shop, due later this year.


This I am looking forward to. Also the ability to purchase parts of things? There was something I wanted but now I don't remember. I think it was a runs thing.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 17, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> As with every Orchestral Tools product, you're always welcome to connect with our support if you need any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Hendrik - Do you have any idea when the new store will be available ? Thanks


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 17, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> hi Hendrik - Do you have any idea when the new store will be available ? Thanks



The following might be the answer you're looking for.


OT_Tobias said:


> This functionality will go live with our new shop, due later this year.



I don't think they have a specific date yet. If they did, I'm sure they would've already announced it


----------



## dmgoldstein1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello, I'm relatively new hear. I'm wondering about the free sample packs. I've been to their website a few times before and noticed that they had a few small freebies, small demos they were giving away at no cost. Foolish person that I am, I thought to myself, "well, they're not going anywhere, I'll download them one day." Well, I heard the news and now I can't seem to find the free samples anywhere. Anyone know if they're still available somewhere on the internet? I checked the Way Back Machine and they don't seem to have them.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 18, 2019)

dmgoldstein1 said:


> Hello, I'm relatively new hear. I'm wondering about the free sample packs. I've been to their website a few times before and noticed that they had a few small freebies, small demos they were giving away at no cost. Foolish person that I am, I thought to myself, "well, they're not going anywhere, I'll download them one day." Well, I heard the news and now I can't seem to find the free samples anywhere. Anyone know if they're still available somewhere on the internet? I checked the Way Back Machine and they don't seem to have them.



Organic Samples discontinued the freebies last year.
Majestic Horn is at 2.- Euros and we currently run an attractive introductory offer for Ethnic Inspiration and Solo Opera until end of April.

Beside that we will soon add „Layers - Studio Ensemble“ to our portfolio. And it´s free to everyone.
We´re currently in beta. Totally fall in love with its intimate, personal character.
Small defined studio sections of strings, woodwinds and brass.



-Hendrik


----------



## midiman (Apr 18, 2019)

Majestic Horn is amazing. It competes very well with fully priced libraries out there. It is very musical and the legato sounds amazing. It the legato form Majestic Horn sounds different from the solo Horns in Berlin Brass, but sounds equally good IMO. 
So excited to find out what Organic Samples will develop with OT.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 18, 2019)

Good for Organic Samples, OT, and the end users... it's like snatching up a young, talented film maker and giving them the resources to run with.


----------



## CGR (Apr 18, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Organic Samples discontinued the freebies last year.
> Majestic Horn is at 2.- Euros and we currently run an attractive introductory offer for Ethnic Inspiration and Solo Opera until end of April.
> 
> Beside that we will soon add „Layers - Studio Ensemble“ to our portfolio. And it´s free to everyone.
> ...



Layers sounds very interesting. Looking forward to its release. Hendrik, I'm curious to know if the Bosendorfer Maxime sampled for his Staccato piano library will be revisited for more extensive sampling? It sounds stunning in the Staccato form - would be fantastic to have it extended to a full sampled piano.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 19, 2019)

Ethnic Inspiration Voices sound amazing..Only problem is it's not for Kontakt Player> Does anyone know of anything similar for Kontakt Player (OR Kontakt Full just out of interest)>>World Music Style Voices...Thanks


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Organic Samples discontinued the freebies last year.
> Majestic Horn is at 2.- Euros and we currently run an attractive introductory offer for Ethnic Inspiration and Solo Opera until end of April.
> 
> Beside that we will soon add „Layers - Studio Ensemble“ to our portfolio. And it´s free to everyone.
> ...



Fantastic.
Just one question : will the new Layers library still be available for kontakt ? Or not. Thanks


----------



## musicisum (Apr 26, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Fantastic.
> Just one question : will the new Layers library still be available for kontakt ? Or not. Thanks



It seems that Layers will only be available for their new player as it will kind of inaugurate this (hopefully game-changing) new software.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 28, 2019)

musicisum said:


> It seems that Layers will only be available for their new player as it will kind of inaugurate this (hopefully game-changing) new software.


OK thanks. I understand. But hoping for other kontakt releases....both in kontakt and on their new player.


----------



## midi-et-quart (May 3, 2019)

May someone who purchased the Majestic Horn post a screenshot of the graphical interface?
I don't know if they made any changes since this partnership to their original libraries.
edit: or from whatever library you bought via OT's shop, it's just that I assume lots of people now got the horn


----------



## GingerMaestro (May 3, 2019)

Here you go ! This sounds Amazing, I also bought the Ethnic Inspiration Voice which also sounds fantastic, but just wish I knew how to edit her, so I could get a bit of a cleaner attack (for some phrases), rather than the inflection that she has before every note. Looking forward to more from @Maxime Luft. Does anyone know the range of the Operatic Soprano ?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 4, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Here you go ! This sounds Amazing, I also bought the Ethnic Inspiration Voice which also sounds fantastic, but just wish I knew how to edit her, so I could get a bit of a cleaner attack (for some phrases), rather than the inflection that she has before every note. Looking forward to more from @Maxime Luft. Does anyone know the range of the Operatic Soprano ?



Thanks a lot @GingerMaestro ! Concerning your issue with Ethnic Inspiration, make sure to use the highest velocity to get a more direct attack (with low velocity values you get a slower, breathier attack) and if it's not enough, you could try to bounce the audio and then cut the rest...



GingerMaestro said:


> Does anyone know the range of the Operatic Soprano ?


The actual sampled content goes from G2 up to G#4, the range extension allows you to play up to F5.
This library is a classic by the way, it marks the public beginning of Organic Samples



GingerMaestro said:


> Looking forward to more from @Maxime Luft.


There is much more to come, I will certainly post a few audio snippets here and there on this forum to keep you updated.



midi-et-quart said:


> May someone who purchased the Majestic Horn post a screenshot of the graphical interface?
> I don't know if they made any changes since this partnership to their original libraries.
> edit: or from whatever library you bought via OT's shop, it's just that I assume lots of people now got the horn


All libraries come as they used to be at organic-samples.com.


----------

